
Scientists surveyed on reproducibility in research - danso
http://www.nature.com/news/1-500-scientists-lift-the-lid-on-reproducibility-1.19970
======
untilHellbanned
Getting tired of this topic. Most scientists do their best. Considering that
most make 50K or less and toil for years on individual projects hoping for a
single publication I think the public should realize they are getting a pretty
good deal for their relatively insignificant investment. Contrast this with
how else money is spent in the world, $300B on some military plane that never
makes it out of the hangar, or the top 0.1% who regularly steal your money in
one form or another, I'd say we are spending too much fighting the (minor)
battle, but losing the war.

Also, look at the figures. Pretty ironic that the headlines speak to crisis,
but figure 2 shows that for most fields, scientists think the majority of
published research is reproducible. So yeah. If you have ever done research,
and I have ~20 years and am now a professor at a top US university, you will
see that there is good faith effort by the vast majority of scientists. In
fact, most scientists I've come across are pathologically concerned by being
right. Remember, the people who do science are those who cared to get those
pesky arbitrary things called "good grades" in their classes. They care, ALOT.

~~~
agumonkey
The issue is still very important. Let's shift the blame off the researchers
if they're already at saturation and try to assemble a organ/institute that
could help deal with and improve things.

------
kayhi
In chemistry, the issue of reagent variability could be greatly improved if
referencing the certification of analysis was commonly done.

Certain reagents do not list their composition such as protease inhibitor
solutions or DNA extraction kits, but the additional data would be helpful.

